# Missouri River Pike Backwaters



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Does anyone do any pike fishing during the spawn in the backwaters? I'm looking for some good fishing close to bismarck. Any leads would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

best pike that i know of is sakakawea. Water levels have really went down and will affect the population here soon. I fish there all summer long and i live in fargo. I catch around 30+ 13 lb. pike or better. Most average in the 5-7 lb. range. Once a year i usually hook one around 18lbs. Favorite spot would be deep water bay and mobility is the key. Kind of a drive, but if you take a tent it can be a fun weekend.


----------

